# Who?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Who might have got you into fishing, been your fishing teacher, inspiration, etc? It can be multipul people! 

It can be people on and off the forums.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My brother and I started fishing together when we were young because we were poor and it was cheap and fun entertainment. It also put food on the table.

I remember my mom taking us down to the mercantile and having us pick out our own fishing poles and putting them on a credit account. To this day it is the best present I have ever received. Good times.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

1) When I was like 7 years old a friend of mine had a dad that resembles my addiction to fishing nowdays. His name was Andy Shupe and he was GOOD! Sure enough one faitfull day he got me into my 1st fish! A brown trout no less.









He then took my twin, his son, and me ice fishing that year after many trips to creeks in Grantsville (revisiting those this year to get back to my roots) and American Fork Creek. Well he was great at ice fishing too! He'd reel up the fish, with a knife ready. Then he'd cut the fish up the belly, pull down the jaw, drop the fish to the side all while lowing the jig back in the water. All in 30 secs! Can you say Nascar fast? He was a no fish finder/ fly guy with no BS. Hell of a dude!

2) Speaking of Dudes, Tube Dude. Met up with him at the tackletorium and BAM my fish catching rates EXPLODED!!! He gave me a ton of new approaches to the fishing world, hell he still does! Everytime I regret not having a note pad and paper as he can lecture the art of catching fish for litterally hours!

3) DuckDog1us, He has coached me everytime I go out on the ways on fishing through ice, on rivers/creeks, and open water. Nope it aint the bait. He tells me what to look for in my line and how to sense the bite (finger on the line while ice fishing etc.) in various fishing methods. Even the reeling in methods have required overhaul.

4) Fleigenbinder, Yep he has single handly given me so much to practice while fly fishing. Too much to explain here really. Without him I might have given up the art of the fairy wand.

5)Live2Fish(CvFisher on BFT)- The troller man! My 1st time trolling was with him last year. So much was learned from the cast/line out, down-riggers, techniques of tempting the fish to "re-bite", presentations, etc.

IN REALITY EVERY ANGLER I HAVE FISHED WITH HAS TAUGHT ME SOMETHING NEW IN THE FISHING WORLD. Like leaky and river fishin, Coletrain and using motors, Loah and minnows, Doc Esox and making funnier jokes and posts, etc. So far there have been 44 members I have fished with and each have brought something to the table to improve what I love to do......CATCH FISH!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It may have been my Dad or my uncle, who has since passed, but it was when I was about 6 years old. I had my little He-Man Zebco and my first trips were to some Utah Lake tribs, Provo River, and Deer Creek. 

The first fish I ever caught was a crappie (I think) from a place in Springville, where we fished near a bridge (Uncle Rick). I remember tying my own knot that day, despite Rick's attempts at getting me to learn a "real" knot. It's funny to look back on, since all I did was tie an overhand knot, over and over, to get the hook to stay on.

I lobbed out a worm under a red and white bobber and waited for a bite while he got drunk. :lol: I had Pepsi. Funny, that drinking of his had a lot to do with his death, among other things.

When I reeled in that fish, I was so excited, that I cast it out a few more times, just to reel it in again. :lol: 

Next fish was a perch from Deer Creek with my Dad and his brother (not a Drunkle). I was the only one to catch a fish that day and I remember rubbing it in their faces.  

Dad took me to the Provo River, just upstream from the Olmstead (before it looked how it does now). I didn't like my Dad's spinning reel (I liked my easy Zebco), but he talked me into casting out a dark gray rooster tail (black tail) and I hooked a really nice brown with it.

I think Dad was more excited than I was (I can relate now - see my latest report) and the fish was about six feet away from the bank when my Dad grabbed the line, trying to bring it in. *SNAP!*

He felt really bad and the fish was gone forever. 

I remember really loving to fish back then and always asking Dad and the uncles to take me. It rarely happened though and I lost my interest. 

I didn't fish again until I was 14, when I went with the Scouts to ascend Kings Peak. We camped at Dollar Lake and we all spent some time fishing, though I was the only person in our group to catch a fish all week. It was my first trout to hand, a 13 inch rainbow.

That was the end of my childhood fishing. It wasn't until I was about 21 that my buddy Holdsworth talked me into going with him, who had just gotten back into it, himself.

I went with him to the Provo, under the dam at Deer Creek. No license or anything, but following laws wasn't my top priority at the time. :O•-: We got skunked, but the very next day, I was knocking at his door with a license and an Ugly Stik that I just got that day.

I credit him for my newly found addiction to fishing. He and I spent many hours getting skunked together until we finally got some white bass action at Utah Lake and the Jordan near the RC park. It wasn't until he went to Currant Creek Reservoir and camped one night, that he finally got a trout and I think the next day, we both went out there.

We hit it a couple of times per week from there on out until we finally got up enough courage to try the intimidating Strawberry Reservoir on our way home one night. We fished the dam and after waiting for a long time, I finally caught a fat rainbow of about 18 inches. 

Suddenly, Strawberry replaced Currant Creek as the go-to spot, but we still alternated trips, now and again.

So, to my wife and other people that have watched me ride the downward spiral into total dependence on fishing, it's Holdsworth's fault! :lol: 

He moved to Germany twice, for quite awhile both times, but eventually returned for several more years. While he was gone, I kept fishing, joined the DWR forum, where I learned a ton, tried a bunch of new spots, and grew into a much better angler. 

Now he has moved again, this time to California.

Before he moved away, I made sure to try and repay him as much as possible, getting him into his best tiger trout, brookies, and rainbows, two of which surpassed my own bests.

Miss that guy, but we stay in touch and I'm always teasing him with links to the great trips I've had since he left.

Sorry for the novel. Good topic, tyedye.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Been fishing with my dad as long as I can remember. Last Friday I took him fishing for his 88th Birthday. Still love going fishing with him.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

My dad had zero interest in taking me fishing growing up. I first caught the fishing bug at Lake Powell when I caught a carp off the side of the houseboat when I was 7 or 8. I didn't get my own pole until I was about 12. What really got me started at that time was rummaging through my buddy's dad's tackle box. This friend was my earliest fishing influence. We'd look at all his lures and he'd tell me amazing stories of the largemouth he'd catch when he lived in Ohio. 

I lived close to the mouth of Provo Canyon so I was always riding my bike there as a kid with a rod in hand. Starting at the age of 16 a brother that was 12 years older than me and I started to fly fish a lot together. He wasn't necessarily a mentor because we basically taught ourselves together. I used my fly rod nearly exclusively for the next 10 years or so. 

The vast majority of my fishing up until about 2008 when I was 28 had been done on my own. This is when I had a job with Duct Tape from this forum and we started fishing together a lot. He opened my eyes to a lot of methods and fishing that I had never been exposed to such as bass, catfish, whitebass, ice fishing etc. 

A lot of guys on here are like mentors to me that I've learned a ton from. I bought a William and Joseph back off KSL. Turned out the seller was Nortah and I fished with him a bunch for a year or so before he left town. Although I don't fish with him so much anymore, I still call him for info and advice on stuff and he's always willing to share. 

I've been fishing a ton with Jacksonman over the last couple of years and have had some great trips and learned a ton from him as well.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

When I was 6 years old my dear old pa took me up Fillmore canyon and baited me up a hook and told me to let it float around a bend in the stream(Chalk Creek) then left me with my mom while he went around the bend(unseen by me) and waded out and found the end of my line and hooked on a nice trout he had caught earlier,and tugged on my line.I guess I started running with the pole until the fish was dragged onto the bank,and started yelling with excitment. Well that was the start of it, and it has not changed abit in the 56 years since then Thanks dad,miss you,love you.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

My grandpa as a very young child got me interested in many forms of fishing. We trolled in the canoe, trolled/casted from the aluminum boat, and very little but some fly fishing with old bamboo rods from shore. I miss him terribly and wish as I grew older I had the time and was in the area to spend more quality time with him. He has passed many years ago and I will never get the chance.  

For the rest of my life it has been good friends that have shared with me on local area fishing...I traveled alot while active duty Airforce. Deep sea to local community ponds, all great times and many many great memories. 

I do my part to share what I have learned to my kid and volunteer every year for the youth fishing clubs.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> When I was 6 years old my dear old pa took me up Fillmore canyon and baited me up a hook and told me to let it float around a bend in the stream(Chalk Creek) then left me with my mom while he went around the bend(unseen by me) and waded out and found the end of my line and hooked on a nice trout he had caught earlier,and tugged on my line.I guess I started running with the pole until the fish was dragged onto the bank,and started yelling with excitment. Well that was the start of it, and it has not changed abit in the 56 years since then Thanks dad,miss you,love you.


I don't care who you are thats funny right there!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree. Great story, Dunkem.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to give credit to my dad to be the one to get me started. My uncle owns a cabin on the upper Provo w/ the Provo in the back yard. Before all the artificial regs, my dad had a true love for fishing and actually looked forward to fishing the upper streams. Also spent a lot of time camping at Mill Hollow as a kid and catching lots of albino's and rainbows. My dad never really took us anywhere else. 

The next teacher was my uncle. When I was about 12, my uncle took me out on his old boat and this is probably where my love really excelled for fishing. Scofield was the first spot, then to Matt Warner and upper uintah basin lakes my hunger for fishing was never content. I saved every penny I had from age 12 to 16 to buy a boat. My dad HATES boats and at age 12 he thought it was cute and by age 16 he was dreaded that I actually had enough to buy a boat. Thanks to my uncle and Rick Myer from Eagle Marine I ended up w/ my first 2 boats and the fishing continues.

There have been lots of contributors along the ways. Every species of fish has had a different contributor. Old guys in my neighborhood as a child added lots of knowledge. Old friend Bullridenaked also made my fishing experience excel. We joined the old DWR forum before the UWN forum and together we thrived off each other and kept picking up new tricks. Now I have countless friends and a pretty big social network of friends who have all contributed. Gotta give a lot of love to the forum though, honestly must say it adds to my desire to get out and try new places.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Credit to my oldest brother Bob. We have a small creek that runs through the farm. Dad was always busy working but the farm had to be attended. Bob would take me and my little brother down to the farm with him and set us up on the creek bridge. We would sit there all day long with our lines in the water. We even caught a fish or two, usually sculpins and an occasional crawfish.

Dunkim, are you still running with the pole to get the fish to the shore?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bears Butt, no as I have gotten older,I have found that I can not run like I used to be able to,so I had to learn how to reel them in :mrgreen: -|\O-


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

Once a year my grandpa would come to town to visit my great grandma. He would wake me up WAY too early and drive us up Mill Creek canyon then make me wade out into the FREEZING river. It seemed cruel at the time but he taught me how to tie knots, read the river find holes near tree out reaches/logs and we both always caught a limit. On occasion we would find ourselves in oak city for town days or a family reunion (hiswife/my grandma was from oak city) we would head off up the canyon. A few times he also took me up to mirror lake and the other areas up there. 
Thanx for makeing me think and relive those memories


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My Dad taught me to fish. Later in life, I taught him to fly fish. At his funeral, I made a "bouquet" of lures and flies instead of flowers, and we hung a "Gone Fishin' " sign on his casket. So it goes. My best times as a teenager were fishing with my Dad on the Salmon River and its tributaries, or the many small lakes in Central Idaho. I miss those days for sure.


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

My dad, I remember going up Big Cottonwood almost every week end and fishing the stream. We also lived right down the street from millcreek I would get home from school and we would head right to the river. I have to say some of the best times of my life were spent fishihing with my dad.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I first started fishing with a friend of mine. We used to ride our bikes pulling home made carts loaded with all our crap from pleasant about as far east in pleasant grove as you can get all the way to the bubble up by Geneva when I was only about 12 years old. We would do this trip at least once a week during the summer. Dont know how our parents didn't know where we were. I got hit by a car on one of those trips and they ruined my bike. I didn't get hurt but I was sure mad because they left me on the road. Id never let my kids go even a tenth that far on there own. I got hooked and have been fishing ever since. My friend became one of those metro sexual's lol and hasn't picked up a fishing pole sense.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I fully support pretty boys that don't fish. They never steal my spot!


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

My Dad, wish he was still alive to fish with again.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't remember if it was my Dad or my Grandpa. Our family farm was on the Hennepin Canal in Illinois. You could just walk over to it and fish. My Grandfather and Grandmother always took time out to fish, 15-ft cane poles, black dacron line, a bobber and live bait. My dad ran bank poles and trot lines for catfish and turtles then, and did some commercial fishing with nets and fish and turtle traps.

In the 50s the Hennepin Canal had LM and SM bass, both kinds of crappie, bluegill, red ear, rock bass, pumpkinseed, green sunfish, walleyes, sauger, flathead and channel catfish, 3 kinds of bullheads, freshwater drum, northern pike, grass pickerel, yellow (striped) bass, mooneye, goldeneye, buffalofish, carp, redhorse suckers, tons of turtles and big bullfrogs.

Later when I was about 9, we moved to a farm that had a nice pond on it, just full of fish. And we were close to the Mississippi, Rock and Green Rivers and there were lots of coal strip mines around full of gamefish. Tons of farm ponds and private lakes close by also.

Geeze, my brother and I were kinda like Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn growing up.

http://www.google.com/search?q=hennepin ... 80&bih=653


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

My dad got me fishing in the rivers and creeks and small mountain streams as soon as I was old enough that he was reasonably sure I wouldn't float away. We would take an annual camping trip to our favorite spot close to the weber river. We used to keep the talley for the weekend and it often got very high as we had that section of the weber dialed in! It was fun to try and outdo the other! I think he must have left out part of the secret though it always seemed the old man out did me by at least a couple of fish! Sometimes I slept in too long and that gave him a jump . I remember leaving the girls in the car while we just had to "hit this hole for just a minute" we've all been there driving by an irresistible stretch of water! We all know that lots of fish later minutes turned into hours unnoticed by us until car horns were honking! For my graduation present he took me to Alaska for the fishing trip of a lifetime after this trip I was either spoiled or life just got too busy but I didn't fish here for probably a good year or so  not sure what happened  as I have gotten older my dad has became more of a homebody in his older years. Though I can occasionally get him out for a morning of trolling or get him to soak some power bait at a local lake or pond and drink some cold ones! 
I learned a lot from my buddy James not only was he an old flight instructor of mine but he is also who I learned from to combine hiking and fishing! Believe it or not before I met him I used to go backpacking and my pole and tackle wasn't part of my gear :0 Shocking I know! Now I can't even think of packing in to camp somewhere that there isn't a creek or lake to wet my line and the pole is te first thing packed  we still enjoy combining 2 of my favorite activities on a regular basis!
It wasn't until last year that I fixed my deceased great grandfathers fishing boat it sat lifeless in need of a few repairs for years after he passed. I learned everything about boat fishing from trial and error from my many trips with jwalker as well as from my grandmothers boyfriend who took me out once on his boat trolling for my first time at strawberry. Little did I know it would be one of his last as he passed later that year. I learned the ways of ice fishing from my buddy joe (bighead7572) I had never been until he convinced me to go we went once to Utah lake in 2010 and I got a nibble otherwise I got skunked. I bought an auger after this trip then i convinced my buddy james who had bever been ice fishing to try rockport with me. Needless to say two nubies with no clue we got the skunk bad! then the next season (last season) I went ice crazy I wanted to go every week or two and was determined to make it happen! I went from going every once in a while to ownin my own gear including a tent. My first trip was rather successful me and a friend hit rockport and I got my first through the ice! And many more that trip! I was hooked! I drug jwalker down this addictive path with me  we had lots of fun learning together and that's about when I joined this forum. 
Now my fishing addiction has gotten even worse. I has decided I wanted to get better and catch more than just trout as that's all ive known all my life! In this quest I've fallen flat on my face several times! By several I mean ALOT! But this forum has helped me so much! I don't know how u leaned to fish before the Internet! A lot of members have helped but the twins need a specific mention. They probably call me at least once a week to talk fishing and try an get a plan in order! They have given me a few pointers on species I haven't known much about that have helped me scratch a couple off of my list! They are also who I learned from that Aparantly someone does Ice fish the back country :0 crazy!!!! Probably..... But it sounded like something I want to give a try  its too bad we got warm weathered on my first attempt . I continue to learn with everyone I either talk about fishing or do fish with! I can't wait to scratch a few more off of the list!
This is a great topic it makes me smile and bring back good memories it also made me feel gratitude towards those who have and those that still contribute to making me the angler I am today. It also had been great to hear similar stories


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been thinking a lot about this.

It was a very long time ago that I started fishing.
I remember going camping with my parents and their friends, when I was only about 3 or 4 years old.
My Dad would take me with him to a small stream and try to help me catch a fish. I remember him catching a lot of fish but I just couldn't set a hook on one. I even remember him catching some fish and then pretending that I caught them as he gave me the pole.
It was a very nice gesture but I knew that he had hooked the fish.

Around that same time of my life, my Mother would take me to Grandmas where we would meet up with my cousins and their moms.
Some of these days would find us at a Carp Pond. I think that it was out at Ogden Bay.
We would catch the carp and them bring them back to Grandmas and bury them under her big pine trees.

Move forward a few years and I'm now 12 years old and a Boy Scout.
My good friend's father was our Scoutmaster and he took us up to the High Uintas for camp.
There I learned how to tie on a hook, bait it and catch fish on my own.
It was my friend that showed me how to do that.
I still have the Mitchell reel that I took with me on that trip. My 2 son's both learned how to fish, using that reel.

Many years later, I was married with children of my own, when I took up Fly Fishing.
Most of what I learned about it was trial and error but I did get some great pointers from 
the men that I watched and talked to on the Green River.
These men were awesome. They not only helped me by answering my questions, they gave me flies and showed me how to use them.

So my answer has to be that I had a lot of great teachers that took the time to help me to learn the art of fishing.
I am forever in their debt.


----------

